# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Ανακατασκευή Ραδιοφώνου Hallicrafters

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες ανακατασκεύασα ένα παλιό αμερικάνικο ραδιόφωνο Hallicrafters. Πρόκειται για το μοντέλο 5R10A το οποίο βρίσκεται στην κατοχή ενός συγγενικού μου προσώπου. Το ραδιόφωνο αυτό μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί (εν μέρει) και σαν δέκτης γενικής κάλυψης διότι λαμβάνει σε διαμόρφωση ΑΜ από 0,5MHz έως 31MHz σε 4 ζώνες συχνοτήτων. Στερείται όμως της αποδιαμόρφωσης SSB-CW. Λειτουργεί με τάση δικτύου 110-125V και είναι του τύπου ΑΑ5 (All American Five). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιεί 5 λυχνίες με σύνδεση νημάτων θέρμανσης σε σειρά και υψηλή τάση 110V χωρίς μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας. Κατά λάθος ο δέκτης αυτός συνδέθηκε στην πρίζα των 230V οπότε και ακούστηκε ένα... μπάμ! Μόλις είχε καεί ο πυκνωτής απόζευξης της τροφοδοσίας...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όταν το ανέλαβα διαπίστωσα ότι οι περισσότερες αντιστάσεις ήταν αλλοιωμένες. Για παράδειγμα μια αντίσταση ονομαστικής τιμής 47kΩ μετρήθηκε 75kΩ. Έτσι αποφάσισα να αντικαταστήσω όλες τις αντιστάσεις και τους πυκνωτές (ηλεκτρολυτικούς και χάρτου) εκτός από τους πυκνωτές μίκας που βρίσκονταν στις βαθμίδες υψηλής συχνότητας οι οποίοι ήταν εντάξει. Επίσης αντικαταστάθηκε το μεγάφωνο. Ο δέκτης για την αποφυγή ηλεκτροπληξίας είχε ανυψωμένη γη (σε κάποιες επαφές της κόσας τερματίζονταν οι αρνητικοί πόλοι του κυκλώματος μαζί με τον ένα πόλο της τροφοδοσίας) και το σημείο αυτό γειωνόταν στο σασί μέσω ενός πυκνωτή. Αν ο πυκνωτής αυτός βραχυκύκλωνε, η φάση του δικτύου μπορούσε να εμφανιστεί στο σασί με αποτέλεσμα την ηλεκτροπληξία. Ο δέκτης αρχικά έπαιρνε τροφοδοσία από έναν εξωτερικό αυτομετασχηματιστή 220/110V.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οπότε ο Τρελός Επιστήμονας ανέλαβε δράση! Παρήγγειλα ένα μετασχηματιστή 230V/125V/40W και κατασκεύασα ένα "τροφοδοτικό" δηλαδή ένα εξωτερικό κουτί με το μετασχηματιστή, διακόπτη, ασφάλεια και σύνδεσμο (connector) για την τροφοδοσία του ραδιοφώνου. Έπειτα έκανα μετατροπές στο σχεδιο προς το καλύτερο γειώνοντας παράλληλα όλα τα αρνητικά. Το ραδιόφωνο έχει δύο σασι. Το εσωτερικό, που είχε την ανυψωμένη γη και το εξωτερικό που ήταν μονωμένο από το εσωτερικό μέσω ειδικών λαστιχένιων ποδιών με επιπλέον λαστιχάκι διελεύσεως. Αυτά καταργήθηκαν και τα δύο σασί βιδώθηκαν μεταξύ τους και όλος ο δέκτης γειώθηκε. Το συνολικό κόστος των υλικών που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ήταν €50, ο μετασχηματιστής μόνο κόστισε €25.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και τώρα η ώρα τις αλήθειας! Τέσσερις εικόνες και ένα σχέδιο ισούνται με πέντε χιλιάδες λέξεις και κάτι! Η πρώτη σελίδα του σχεδίου είναι το αρχικό σχέδιο ενώ η δεύτερη περιέχει τις μετατροπές. Το κύκλωμα του εξωτερικού μετασχηματιστή φαίνεται στη δεύτερη σελίδα. Επίσης παράλληλα με το πρωτεύον του 1ου μετασχηματιστή ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας συνδέθηκε ένας πυκνωτής 10pF διότι λόγω κάποιας αλλοίωσης στην παράλληλη χωρητικότητα ο Μ/Σ IF δεν συντόνιζε ακριβώς στους 455kHz. Αυτή η αλλαγή δεν φαίνεται στη δεύτερη σελίδα του σχεδίου.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και άλλες πέντε χιλιάδες λέξεις...
Ο δέκτης εκτός από επισκευή και μετατροπή καθαρίστηκε πολύ καλά με ΑΖΑΞ για τα τζάμια. Καθαρισμό χρειάστηκε όχι μόνο το σασί αλλά και η κλίμακα συχνοτήτων και η γυάλινη πρόσοψή της. Στις δυο τελευταίες φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η κατασκευή του εξωτερικού κουτιού τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και μερικές τελευταίες φωτογραφίες...
Ο δέκτης εγκαταστάθηκε στο γραφείο του ιδιοκτήτη του με κεραία ένα καλώδιο μήκους περίπου 12 μέτρων πάνω στα κεραμίδια (ο ξάδερφός μου είναι... ταρατσόβιος σαν και εμένα) και γείωση στο σωλήνα του καλοριφέρ. Η λήψη είναι πολύ καλή, με ελάχιστο βόμβο στο μεγάφωνο λόγω απλής ανόρθωσης. Με ένα εξωτερικό μεγάφωνο ο ήχος βελτιώνεται πολύ διότι η θέση του εσωτερικού μεγαφώνου καθώς και το μεταλλικό σασί δεν ευνοούν την απόκριση συχνότητας (σχηματίζουν κακό αντηχείο). Έγινε λήψη μεσαίων και βραχέων κυμάτων χωρίς θορύβους και προβλήματα και στα βραχέα η σταθερότητα συχνότητας ήταν πολύ καλή (ακούσαμε την Αυστριακή Ραδιοφωνία στους 13,9MHz περίπου χωρίς να ολισθαίνει ο δέκτης. Άντε και καλές ακροάσεις...

----------


## Antonis12

Πολλή ωραία δουλειά μπράβο.Δημήτρη τόν μετασχηματιστή από πού τόν πήρες γιατί θέλω καί εγώ ένα κομμάτι ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από εδώ: http://www.transformers.gr/ και κόστισε €25 (παράγγειλα δύο κομμάτια, το δεύτερο είναι για ένα φίλο μου που έχει ένα ξύλινο RCA με τις ίδιες λάμπες).

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Δημήτρη δεν προλαβαίνω να σου λέω μπράβο! Είσαι όλο ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις.
Συγχαρητήρια για μια ακόμα φορά. :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα, να 'σαι καλά! Πάντως όλοι αυτοί οι δέκτες της κατηγορίας ΑΑ5 παρουσιάζουν μειωμένη επιλεκτικότητα και απολαβή σχετικά με τους άλλους που έχουν υψηλή τάση 250V. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή σε χαμηλή τάση (100V) η λυχνία ενίσχυσης IF παρουσιάζει μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση (200kΩ περίπου). Αυτή η αντίσταση παραλληλίζεται με το πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή IF και μειώνει το Q οπότε έχουμε και αύξηση του εύρους ζώνης με παράλληλη μείωση της επιλεκτικότητας και της απολαβής. Η ίδια λυχνία στα 250V έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση περίπου 1ΜΩ οπότε ο δέκτης είναι πιο επιλεκτικός και η βαθμίδα IF παρουσιάζει μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για να ευθυγραμμιστεί ο δέκτης σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του εργοστασίου χρειάζεται να παρεμβληθεί ανάμεσα στη γεννήτρια και στο δέκτη ένα κύκλωμα που ονομάζεται RMA dummy. Αυτό το κύκλωμα εξομοιώνει τη συμπεριφορά μιας συρμάτινης κεραίας μήκους αρκετών μέτρων (μη με ρωτήσετε πόσων ακριβώς, δεν γνωρίζω). Με αυτό τον τρόπο τα trimmers του κυκλώματος κεραίας ρυθμίζονται σε μια ενδιάμεση θέση κατάλληλη για κεραία τυχαίου μήκους. Επειδή οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων που προτείνονται δεν υπάρχουν στην αγορά, ο Τρελός Επιστήμονας έκανε την καλλιτεχνική του παρέμβαση προσθέτοντας επίσης και έναν εξασθενητή διότι η στάθμη της γεννήτριας (Leader Signal Generator 17A) είναι πολύ υψηλή για σωστή ευθυγράμμιση, ακόμα και στη θέση "Low". Με τη βοήθεια αυτού του κυκλώματος ο δέκτης ευθυγραμμίστηκε σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του service manual.

----------


## Marc

Πάρα πολύ ωραία Δημήτρη!
Πάμε τώρα για το επόμενο project ...το δικό μου ραδιόφωνο  :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Γεια σου Μαρκόνι!!! Λοιπόν σε περιμένω για να βελτιώσεις το δικό σου αλλά θέλω καλές φωτογραφίες και ωραία post!!!

----------


## Πέτροs

Μπράβο Δημήτρη, ο δικόs μού όπωs είπεs είναι ό S 38D, τόν αγόρασα σέ κακή κατάσταση πρίν από 3 χρόνια γιατί μού είχε κάνει εντύπωση τό ότι τό σασί τού είναι βαμένο σέ απομίμηση ξύλου, μέ μία μέθοδο πού στήν Ελλάδα εφαρμόστηκε τήν τελευταία 20ετία, ο δέκτηs αυτόs κατασκευαζόταν στήν Αμερική από τό 55 ώs τό 57.
Κατά τ άλλα, εγώ έβαλα τοροιδή μετασχηματιστή μέσα στό ίδιο κουτί.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο δέκτης με αυτό το βάψιμο είναι αρκετά σπάνιος όπως θα δεις αν ψάξεις σε ιστοσελίδες συλλεκτών Hallicrafters. Ο S38C του εκλιπόντος πεθερού μου με το BFO και ο δικός σου έχουν το ίδιο εσωτερικό σασί το οποίο δεν είναι πολύ σταθερό. Ο 5R10 έχει πολύ πιο βελτιωμένο εσωτερικό σασί που δίνει καλύτερη σταθερότητα στην 4η μπάντα βραχέων αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι σχεδόν ο ίδιος (ένα "προχωρημένο" ραδιόφωνο).
Φίλε Πέτρο παρατήρησα στο δικό σου δέκτη που δημοσιεύθηκε εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=47745&page=4  δυο τριγωνικά σημάδια στη ζώνη των μεσαίων κυμάτων, ένα στους 600kc/s και άλλο ένα στους 1500kc/s. Μήπως γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς είναι αυτά; (για να γίνεται ψιλοκουβέντα...)

----------


## Πέτροs

Δέν ξέρω Δημήτρη τί είναι αυτά τά τριγωνάκια, ο Νίκοs υποθέτει ότι είναι σημεία καλιμπραρίσματοs.
Από τόν δέκτη όταν τόν πήρα έλειπαν τά κεραμικά πάντερ συντονισμού καί οί συνδέσειs μέ τό πηνίο, έχω βάλει καινούργια πάντερ, καί έχω αποκαταστήσει τίs συνδέσειs βάσει τού σχεδίου τού αλλά δέν τόν έχω ρυθμίσει, τόν άφησα γιά αργότερα καί πέρασαν 3 χρόνια, χθέs τόν πήρα από τό γραφείο καί τόν έδωσα στόν Νίκο νά έχουμε κίνητρο νά πιούμε καφέ στό σπίτι καί νά τόν ρυθμίσουμε.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αμ' δεν είναι σημεία καλιμπραρίσματος, Πέτρο!!! Οι συχνότητες καλιμπραρίσματος αναφέρονται στο τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο. Αυτά είναι τα σημεία για τις συχνότητες πολιτικής άμυνας. Τη δεκαετία του '50 οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες των ΗΠΑ είχαν πληροφορίες ότι οι Σοβιετικοί θα χτυπούσαν πόλεις των ΗΠΑ με πυρηνικούς πυραύλους χρησιμοποιώντας για αυτόματη πλοήγηση (στίγμα) τις κεραίες εκπομπής των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών μεσαίων κυμάτων. Βλέπετε, τότε δεν υπήρχε το GPS και η αυτόματη πλοήγηση ήταν δύσκολη υπόθεση. Με γνωστές και καταγεργαμμένες τις θέσεις των κεραιών, η στόχευση ήταν εύκολη υπόθεση. Για να κάνουν τα "Αμερικανάκια" δύσκολη τη ζωή στους "Κόκκινους" αποφάσισαν να κλείσουν τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς σε περίπτωση επίθεσης με πυρηνικά και να εκπέμπουν από δύο μόνο συχνότητες, αυτές που αντιστοιχούν στα τριγωνικά σημεία. Οι εκπομπές θα γίνονταν εναλλάξ από διαφορετικές περιοχές και με μικρή ισχύ εκπομπής για την ενημέρωση του κοινού έτσι ώστε οι εχθρικοί πύραυλοι να μην μπορούν να εντοπίσουν ακριβείς στόχους.
Πάντως, σε τελική ανάλυση και για συχνότητες καλιμπραρίσματος είναι κατάλληλες διότι είναι τοποθετημένες στα άκρα της ζώνης συχνοτήτων.
Καλή ακρόαση και μην ξεχνάς το Σαββατοκύριακο να ακούς ΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ στα ΜΕΣΑΙΑ που εκπέμπουν ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ και μεταδίδουν καλή ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ παραβιάζοντας το νόμο περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, χαχαχά!!!!!!!!

----------


## ReFas

Πολύ ωραία πληροφορία, μπράβο Δημήτρη.

Οσο για τον Πέτρο το σ/κ τον βλέπω να κυνηγάει τα σκυλιά του στα βουνά, σαν κυνηγός που είναι.

Την dummy κεραία θα τη φτιάξω και εγώ, έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι άλλο στη θέση του 20μH σε περίπτωση που δεν έχω έτοιμο τσοκακι?

Υ.Γ. μέτρησες τάσεις στις λυχνίες? είναι κοντά με οτι γράφει το κύκλωμα?

----------


## Πέτροs

Δημήτρη ή πληροφορία πού καταγράφειs είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα.

Τό Σαββατοκύριακο θά είμαι στήν περιοχή ανάμεσα στή Λαμία καί τό Δομοκό καί σίγουρα θά έχω τόν δέκτη μαζί μού.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Λοιπόν φίλοι μου, οι τάσεις που μέτρησα αναγράφονται στο σχέδιο. Πάνω στις ανόδους της 12SA7 και της 12SG7 είναι σχεδόν 100V, στα προστατευτικά πλέγματα είναι περίπου 95-98V. Στα νήματα θέρμανσης μετρούνται οι σωστές τάσεις (12,6V, 35V, 50V AC ανάλογα με τη λυχνία). Οι αντιστάσεις των 470Ω δεν προκαλούν μεγάλη πτώση τάσης αλλά είναι υπεραρκετές για αποσύζευξη σε συνδυασμό βέβαια και με τους αντίστοιχους πυκνωτές. Έτσι, η απολαβή του δέκτη είναι η μέγιστη, όσο περιθώριο έχουμε με τη χαμηλή ανοδική τάση των 100V. Μείωσα τις αντιστάσεις φίλτρου στο τροφοδοτικό από 220Ω σε 100Ω και από 1kΩ σε 470Ω  ώστε να μην υπάρχει μεγάλη πτώση τάσης. Η κυμάτωση που μέτρησα με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο είναι 5,5V πάνω στον πρώτο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (στην κάθοδο της 35Ζ5), 2,5V πάνω στον δεύτερο και 0,3-0,5V στον τρίτο. Το φιλτράρισμα είναι επαρκές για χρήση μεγαφώνου αλλά ανεπαρκές για χρήση ακουστικών HiFi που έχουν απόκριση από 20Hz.Αν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ακουστικά, μάλλον χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί η αντίσταση 100Ω/2W του τροφοδοτικού με ένα πηνίο 5-10Η/100mA. Τότε η κυμάτωση θα μειωθεί 10-20 φορές.

ΥΓ1: Πες στον Πέτρο να σταματήσει να κυνηγάει τα αθώα πουλάκια πάνω στα βουνα και να αρχίσει να κυνηγάει DX σταθμούς, χαχαχάαααα!!!!!

Κυνηγός: Αυτός που οδηγεί τους κύνας;;;;;

ΥΓ2: Μην αλλάξετε τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού, ειδικά τον πρώτο με τίποτε τεράστιους για να πέσει ο βόμβος (πχ 100-220μF) γιατί τότε η 35Ζ5 δεν θα αισθάνεται καθόλου καλά μέχρι να τους φορτίσει... 60μF είναι η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη χωρητικότητα από τα databooks.

----------


## weather1967

Συγχαρητήρια φιλε Δημήτρη ,τελεια δουλεια ,γεια στα χερια σου  :Smile: .
Καπου εχω και εγω και παλιο δεκτη με λυχνιες νομιζω μαρκας Normende αν θυμαμαι καλα ,σκεφτομαι να ασχοληθω στο μελλον ,ισως ανοιξω ενα post αργοτερα για βοηθεια στην ανακατασκευή .

----------


## Πέτροs

Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη γιά τίs πληροφορίεs, άν έχειs τήν καλοσύνη ανάφερε καί τίs αρνητικέs τάσειs.

Ναί Δημήτρη κυν=σκύλος και ηγέτης= αρχηγός.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Γεια σου Πέτρο κυν-ηγέτη!!! Ποιες αρνητικές τάσεις; Αν ναι, τις αρνητικές... Λοιπόν πάνω στα πλέγματα των τριών πρώτων λυχνιών (12SA7, 12SG7, 12SQ7) με ψηφιακό πολύμετρο αντίστασης εισόδου 10ΜΩ μετρώ περίπου -0,5V χωρίς σήμα εισόδου, είναι δυναμικό πόλωσης που οφείλεται κυρίως στην αρχική ταχύτητα των ηλεκτρονίων όπως εκπέμπονται από την κάθοδο. Πάνω στην αντίσταση των 2,2ΜΩ (γραμμή AGC) με σήμα εισόδου μετρώ από -0,5...-13V όπως μεταβάλλω τη στάθμη της γεννήτριας από 0...max.

----------

